# Proxy umgehen



## hellcook (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Sitz hinter ner Firewall in einem Studentenheim und kann nicht onlinezocken.
Hilfe.
Thx in advance, hellcook


----------



## TheNBP (8. Juli 2004)

Du kannst Deine Verbindung durch den Proxy tunneln.
Das erfordert aber eine Gegenstelle (Server) als Tunnel-endpunkt und dem Ping tut das auch nicht gerade gut.


----------



## Sergo (8. Juli 2004)

Bestes Programm dafür Link


----------



## Ben Ben (9. Juli 2004)

Gibts das auch für ne Linuxgegenstelle? Sprich Endpunklt ausserhalb Linux endpunkt hiterm Proxy Windows?


----------

